# Columbia College Hollywood Best Place For Learning Film Making



## jyotirmay (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is the Video of CCH that's include the Campus tour and other facilities.
http://vimeo.com/channels/174691

CCH building their 3-D offerings”¦ CCH first offered a 3-D Cinematography class more than two years ago. The dean of the College 
Alan L. Gansberg Said to StudentFilmmakers.com "We look at 3-D not just as technology. We are integrating the theory and conversation of 3-D into our entire program. Our students have to contemplate the aesthetic of 3-D where, for example, the close-up will be used differently than it is for traditional feature films, the TV screen, and even the Internet. How does shooting in 3-D alter the aesthetic? We have had a 3-D cinematography class for two years. The technology changes so the cameras keep changing and this is where our relationships with and proximity to equipment houses come into play because we try to lease or get loans on camera gear. For a school to purchase now doesn't make sense. Tomorrow there's something new. We have used the Panavision Genesis system, and others. We also incorporate 3-D into our animation (Maya) courses. In terms of instruction, we've been lucky, in a sense, in that two of our cinematography instructors - Vince Toto and Charles Haine - have been shooting 3-D extensively, and our senior cinematography instructor, Charlie Rose, is a master at anything with a camera and a light. I think he could make a brilliant image with an Instamatic and a lighted match. Will we do more 3-D classes? Absolutely. They are wildly popular with the students (not surprisingly). By Spring 2011 we'll have a course in which students will be shooting a short project in 3-D. Some students are already doing just that. "



CCH philosophy is unshakable: The best filmmaker has a thorough understanding of all aspects of the film making process.Directors, writers, producers, cinematographers, editors, visual effects artists, sound mixers - all
benefit from understanding how a script is developed; the lighting, sound, and design challenges on communication with actors; how best to visually represent the intent of a line or the event of a scene; and the way images are assembled and the film visually enhanced in post production. The best way to understand these challenges is to do it. Columbia College Hollywood is synonymous with hands-on learning,done in a setting of collaboration, support, and a commitment to classes with small enrollment for maximum involvement of each student and lively interaction with our instructors.

Professional edge ”¢ At CCH you learn from Emmyâ„¢and Oscarâ„¢winners and nominees. They teach you their art, their passion, and their business. Learn how to do the job, and learn how to get the job.

Artistic edge ”¢ The collaborative art of film is many arts. The unique virtue of CCH is that here you learn all those arts in order to collaborate more effectively. Then you specialize, emphasizing Directing, Producing,Entertainment Business,Screenwriting, Cinematography, or Editing/VFX.

Academic edge ”¢ CCH is as rigorous academically as it is technically. You develop your whole talent, your whole craft, your whole human instrument. Our Bachelor of Fine Arts (BFA) and Associate of Fine Arts (AFA) degrees are accredited by the National Association of Schools of Art and Design (NASAD), the premier accreditation authority for schools of the visual arts. Other members include Carnegie Mellon, Syracuse, and Notre Dame.

Geographic edge ”¢ CCH is right in the middle of the entertainment industry, in the original Panavision headquarters. CCHers intern with companies like ABC, MTV, New Line and Village Roadshow.

Flexible edge ”¢ Our academic calendar is quarterly. Four terms a year, together with three class periods a day, create the flexibility you need if you choose to keep a job while you study.

Competitive edge ”¢ The entertainment industry is about as close to recession-proof as a business can be. And CCH's grounded curriculum, the professional faculty, the choice internships”¦ It all adds up to this: CCH graduates work. Year after year, 90% and more of our graduates go to work in the rewarding and fulfilling film and television industry.

”¦ and Action! ”¢ Explore the CCH site: take the virtual tour; screen the student films. And when you're ready to put an edge on your talent, download an application.

Program
Bachelor of Fine Arts-Cinema =4 years
Bachelor of Fine Arts-Cinema/Television=4 years
Associate of Fine Arts-Cinema/Television=2 years

However, by taking a full course load year-round including Summer Quarter, or by taking more units per quarter, it is possible
to complete the programs in a shorter time.

In order to earn a Bachelor of Fine Arts degree all incoming students - freshmen and transfer students will be required to choose both a major (Cinema or combined Cinema-Television) and a specific area of
emphasis within that major - Producing, Directing, Screenwriting, Cinematography, or Editing-VFX (which
also includes sound design classes).

COLLEGE FACILITIES
---------------------
Columbia College Hollywood is located in a two-story, 44,000 square foot building on an 85,000 square foot campus, the former home of Panavision Cameras. CCH offers the following facilities and equipment

for in-class projects and authorized student productions.
PrE-PrODUCTION Computer Labs with:
-------------------------------------
EP Screenwriter
EP Budgeting
EP Scheduling
Final Draft
Frame Forge (Story Boarding Software)
Production Meeting/Conference Room
Casting Room

PrODUCTION
-------------
Shooting Facilities with:
Sound Stage
TV Studio with green screen
Insert Stage with Make-Up and Wardrobe Room
Film Cameras:
Arriflex ST, SRI, SRII, and SRIII; the Bolex 16, Ã‰clair 16 NPR, and CP-16 cameras.

Digital Cameras:
-------------------
Red One Camera,SONY EX3 3D camera Panasonic AG-3DA-1(On Loan),Canon Rebel T2i cameras,Canon XL-H1, XL-2, and HV-30 Camcorders; Panasonic HPX170, HVX200 and DVX100a with 4x4 matte box and follow focus and various Mini DV cameras

Lighting Equipment:
--------------------
Six-board Barger light,Array of LED lights,Fresnels ranging in size from 200W to 5K; 750W and 2K soft lights; 1200w HMI; Arri
lighting kits; and Kino Flo kits.
Portable Green Screen
Grip Equipment:
-----------------
Fisher Dolly with track; C-Stands; sandbags; apple boxes; combo stands; 6x6, 12x12, and
20x20 overhead sets; flags and other grip items.
Sound Equipment:
-----------------
Sound DevicesTM 702T digital 2 track recorder; Fostex FR-2 and Tascam HD P2 Compact Flash
recorders; Nagra 4.2 sound recorder; Fostex PD4 DAT; shotgun and handheld microphones;
XLR connectors; boom poles; Shure and Sound Devices field mixers.
TV STUDIO
------------
3 new JVC GY-HD25OST16 High-Def Cameras
Ross S1-001BC Switcher System
Compix standalone character generator
POST-PrODUCTION
Individual Suites with:
ADR Room with ProTools and Digi Rack
Digital Post
Hardware
Apple Dual, G5s, Mac Pro's
Sony Digital Decks
NTSC Monitors
Software:
------------
MACINTOSH
Mac OSX Tiger/Leopard
MAYA, EP Screenwriter, Final Draft, Avid Media Composer, After Effects, Pro Tools, Macromedia
Studio MX, Final Cut Pro, DVD Studio Pro, Soundtrack Pro, Livetype, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe
Image Ready, Adobe InDesign, and Frame Forge 3D
WINDOWS (PC)
Microsoft Office 2003
Windows XP
STANDING SETS
----------------
Built to create an environment dedicated to film and television production, CCH offers a standing Boston
brownstone set complete with living room and garden, and a roadhouse pool hall set, both of which have
doubled for a multitude of locations. These are used for classroom instruction almost daily and can be
reserved for student productions. When not in use, these sets are part of the lounge and study areas of
the College.
LIBRARY AND COMPUTER LAB
---------------------------
The 5,000 square foot facility houses over 15,000 volumes, periodicals, videocassettes, DVDs, and scripts. The computer lab has 15 stations with high-speed internet access and is open during campus hours. A private DVD screening room is open during library hours. Wireless internet access is also available
campus-wide. The library hours are weekdays, 11:00 am to 9:30 pm and Saturdays, 1:00 pm to 5:00 pm.
A collection of actors' head shots is available for use in casting. All services are free of charge.

PARKING
---------
There is on-campus parking for students and staff.
GAIL PATRICK STAGE
--------------------
The Gail Patrick Stage opened in the fall of 2008 to be used as a location for students to shoot their
projects as well as classroom instruction. The fully equipped stage, which stands adjacent to the main
building, offers a shooting space of 850 square feet with a height to lighting grid of 17' 6”.
Gail Patrick was a successful movie actress in the 1930s and 1940s. In the 1950s she became
a pioneer TV executive producer of the “Perry Mason” series. Ms. Patrick was a member of the
Columbia College Hollywood Board of Trustees and the stage is funded through an endowment to
the College from her estate.

Download the Full information and Catalog www.columbiacollege.edu


----------

